# New High school techie



## JediMidyan (Feb 14, 2004)

Sup all, I'm Patrick. I was directed to this site by none other than the webmaster David. I am the Prop Master at Stone Bridge HS thus I build and manage the props for the plays. If you didn't figure it out by my screen name I am a Star Wars nerd. That is how I got into prop building. And that is also how I got the position of prop master at my school.


----------



## mbenonis (Feb 14, 2004)

Welcome to ControlBooth.com, Patrick! It's a great community here, and you'll no doubt feel right at home.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 14, 2004)

I was wondering when you were goign to get around to joining the site!!

Welcome!! For the vast majority of those who don't know Patrick, he is my diminutive little electronics genius who has great potential in the special fx field. 

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!! Make yourself at home!! I expect you to be haunting my special fx forums now!! 

-dvsDave


----------



## DMXtools (Feb 14, 2004)

Electronics genius? Hello Patrick! I get the feeling we're about to become on-line friends pretty quickly. Electronics was my hobby long before it became my career. I still love it and always like to meet people who's eyes don't glaze over when I talk about it.

John


----------



## JediMidyan (Feb 15, 2004)

Actually DMX, I am not really that fluent in electronics. I have however experimented with things and I can make basic circuits. The one I'm sure David is thinking of is my custom Boba Fett helmet which I modified to make the antenna go up and down with a remote controlled servo. All I did was solder the servo to a mini rc car circuit board. A very simple mod. But I am interested in learning alot more than the basics of electronics though.


----------



## DMXtools (Feb 15, 2004)

> But I am interested in learning alot more than the basics of electronics though.


And I want to encourage that. And, by the way, welcome to the boards!

John


----------



## MistressRach (Feb 15, 2004)

Welcome Patrick! So... you know David from Stone Bridge... plenty of embarassing stories about him I'm sure.... you and I need to talk


----------



## wemeck (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to Controlbooth Patrick! I hope to see you around the forums. I also hope that you have some dirt on Uncle Dave as well.


----------

